# ABGA Show Correct Teeth?



## IDGoat200 (Aug 29, 2018)

So I’m new to the ABGA world and I can’t seem to find any charts or pictures about correct/incorrect bite and teeth placement.. Does anyone have one they can share?

I am asking because I purchased a doe this spring that I have taken to a few shows and one judge told me her teeth were questionable with no explanation and the other 3 didn’t say anything about them. I have a show coming up but I’m not sure if I even want to bother going if I’m going to get DQ’d.. She had a tooth that was loose but wouldn’t come out so the tooth that was supposed to replace it started coming in below it. The loose one finally came out and within a day the other one started moving into the correct position... Has anyone else had to deal with something like this before or have an opinion on this??


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... I would have asked the judge afterward what he meant about her teeth so you'd know for sure. Her mouth looks open in the pic, do you have a pic where her mouth is closed, but your separating her lips to see her 'bite'?

How old is your doe? I know they start losing their front baby teeth around a year old, but can't remember the exact average age for those side teeth. The only chart I've seen it just says 2yo-3yo on those side teeth... So maybe someone who knows more about the teeth can answer.

Soo.. if it's not the bite, maybe she's either losing a tooth too soon/not soon enough, or the position of it coming in during that last show? Only other thing is if the bite didn't line up correctly against the upper pad, but in the above pic it almost looks fine, but hard to say for sure. Other angle pics might help too from all sides.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

You will need to get a picture of the mouth closed. It’s hard to tell if her teeth are touching the gum or no. “Most” judges will past them if at least part of the teeth are touching the gum.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------

